

Revolights: An innovative bike light solution - zlapper
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/revolights/revolights-join-the-revolution

======
sigil
Another advantage they don't mention: revolights should be easier to secure
than bracket-mounted lights. Just pass a cable through the wheels, like you
probably already do.

Not so excited about the external battery though. But they're apparently
working on something that would power the lights via wheel rotation.

